# Sticky  Windows 8.1 Update - 8 April 2014



## jcgriff2

​Windows 8.1 Update is now available for download at MSDN and TechNet *to subscribers*:

MSDN-the microsoft developer network
Resources and Tools for IT Professionals | TechNet


It will be available to the general public beginning on 8 April 2014 via Windows Updates - 

www.update.microsoft.com

More info to follow.


----------



## jcgriff2

What's new in Windows 8.1 Update and Windows RT 8.1 Update? - Windows Help

Install the latest Windows 8.1 Update - Windows Help
​


----------

